# problem with linux/qq -messenger



## maujiq (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi,
linux-qq installed fine, I could log in once, now it reports:

Dear user, this software will be obsoleted soon, please download new version from....

soon does not mean now, but this seems to be miunderstanding between chinese and english speaking world.

on the shown address there is no new version of this software, so what I can do to continue using qq - messenger? I need it for my work. And, personally, wont miss it. the web qq is no option.

Anyone else, who wants to continue qq messenger? What have you done, to keep it working?


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 26, 2012)

This issue must be raised to the port maintainer:

```
# cd /usr/ports/net-im/qq/
# make maintainer
```


----------



## maujiq (Nov 27, 2012)

hi cpu82,

I wrote to the maintainer and got a reply, in which he says, that Tencent has stopped developing QQ for Linux around 2010. and many people are waiting for a newer version.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 27, 2012)

Alternatively you can use net-im/pidgin which has QQ protocol support. 

Near the end of wiki you will see a list of open source programs that may interest you.


----------

